# Trouble getting Xplorer360 to work...



## JDavis1186 (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay, I recently managed to get an XBox at Goodwill for $5, and (naturally) decided to mod it. I'd never had one before, so this is my first time dealing with all this.

Rather than make a USB adapter, because I'm lazy, I grabbed one of the Phantasy Star Online USB adapters for cheap on eBay, which seems to work fine. After some hunting, I found an old USB thumb drive that the XBox got along with. Haven't grabbed Splinter Cell yet, because I expected my local "retro" game store to have a copy (they didn't) and I'm fairly patient (especially since I don't even have a plan for what I'll use this thing for)

Now, I decided to be proactive and go ahead and put the necessary hacked save files on the thumb drive... And that's where things haven't gone well.

On either of my computers (both Windows 7; one 32-bit one 64), all I can get out of Xplorer360 is the error:

"Could not find a FATX drive to open!"

Naturally, I googled around for this and found a few common solutions:

Run as administrator
Run in Windows XP compatibility mode
Run in a Windows XP virtual machine
None of these (or the first two combined) have worked.

Now, I know the thumb drive _is_ formated as FATX, because I've copied saves to it on the XBox and they've stayed put. Also because Windows keeps yelling at me to format the thing.

So, since I've run out of ideas, I figured I'd ask people with more experience with this sort of thing: You guys.

Suggestions?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2013)

Download Action Replay for Xbox and transfer the hacked saves with that.
You'll have more of an success with that then with Xplorer360.


----------



## JDavis1186 (Sep 20, 2013)

That doesn't seem to recognize the USB drive either. Seem being the operative word, since its UI seems to have been put together by a Jr High student in 2001.

It also tells me the hacked saves aren't valid XBox saves, probably because they aren't in whatever format it uses.


----------



## JDavis1186 (Sep 20, 2013)

Edit: Sorry, double posted by accident. Ignore this one.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2013)

Odd..
I've dragged and dropped me hacked saves with it to memorycard without any trouble.

You unzipped the hacked saves?


----------



## SifJar (Sep 20, 2013)

When I did it, I had to disable UAC to get xplorer360 to work. Not really sure why (when enabled, I was never given a UAC prompt), but I read it online, and it worked perfectly after that.

I am assuming you have formatted the drive with your Xbox, right?

EDIT: Reading ftw


----------



## JDavis1186 (Sep 20, 2013)

The saves weren't zipped when I found them online, they were in a rar.

And UAC was already disabled


----------

